# Rate your season



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

*How would you rate your success this season*​
5 excellent2330.26%41317.11%31823.68%21317.11%1 poor810.53%I did not hunt waterfowl this season11.32%


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I was just curious to see how fellow hunters did this season on a scale of 1 to 5.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would rate it a 5. I do not however rate my seasons on hunting success (although I would guess we were as successful as most and more than a lot), I rate it on a fun scale and I would guess in that case it should have been a 10!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree, it isn't about how many you kill, but if it was a great time. And when there is a pile of birds it turns out to be a lot of fun then. Had to give it a 5


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

YEP! I agree totally its all about the time that you spend with family freinds and the new people you meet along the way on your hunting trips. Thats what i Love so much about this state is how nice people are and how willing the are to cooperate. IT' S ALL ABOUT THE COMRADERY!!!


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

I agree with you guys, but the birds make it fun also and since I'm from MN it's kinda hard to rate anything above a 3.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nothing in between "poor" and "Did not hunt waterfowl this season?" I have some words for it and poor is one of them. Piss poor.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

MN sucked, I had to give it a 2. :eyeroll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I never saw the flights of ducks I expected. I did harvest a lot of geese though!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It was my best season that I have had. I hope it is the same next year.


----------



## schnizzlepro (Feb 12, 2005)

HUNTED ND FOR 4 DAYS IN OCT. KILLED A 4 MAN LIMIT EVERY DAY. IT WAS HARD WORK THOUGH, GOT IT ALL ON FILM. KEEP YOUR EYES OUT FOR SCHNIZZLE OUTDOORS IN THE FUTURE. CAME BACK TO ILL. AND SMOKED THE MALLARDS AND GEESE FOR A MONTH STRAIGHT, HOWEVER WE WERE ON THE MARK. OVERALL WE SAW VERY FEW BIRDS. A PECULIARLY SMALL AMOUNT OF BIRDS.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well if you get passed the ******** hunters, the skybusters, and the fact that i'm not the greatest shot in the world, it wasn't too bad but realistically it was a 2. Not much goose action either


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I was able to hunt almost everyday from mid oct to late dec due to a lack of construction work.This year was amazing i averaged 3-4 a day with quite a few limits,and almost always filled out on geese.Were i hunt you can only shoot i goose a day until november so it was pretty easy.However i can see why minnesota hunters say this year sucked if i hadn't been able to hunt during the week i would never had shot that many birds.Weather was terrible all season with strong south winds and blue bird days most of the migrators i saw were pushing through at night.also i only shot i widgen this year but over all i would rate my year as a 5....


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Had a great time in ND, my home state. The dogs had fun too and we got some ducks and pheasants. Took a friend of mine who could hunt for the first time last fall. Wow, what a joy to watch him light up when he got his first duck and pheasant. He loves it so much, he wants to go all the time. He is getting to be a good duck caller too. He even keeps buggin me to come back this spring and shoot some snows. He has never hunted them and is excited to get some.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

We shot around 150 ducks. I guess in my book thats not that good but we chipped away at the population all season long.

I know we beat a few guides that hunt 60 miles east of us. They hunted every day all year long and only shot 75. :eyeroll:

People need to learn to scout and not hunt out of pits. It may be cold and a beeatch but it gets you birds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i dunno if what i was doing was hunting all of the time. i waded around in ponds with camo on, decoys set, and gun in hand, but when ya dont see a single duck the entire time out there, it doesnt seem like hunting. it seems more like busting my butt to look at dead skys. sure, its great to be outside and hanging out on the pond, but very sad at the same time when i think about not many years ago when i could have at least shot at and missed a few ducks. once you get past Hoffman going east on hwy 27 the only waterfowl left are the ducks and geese sitting on the ponds in Alex. beware nodak, i dont see the NR numbers falling any time soon.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> i dunno if what i was doing was hunting all of the time. i waded around in ponds with camo on, decoys set, and gun in hand, but when ya dont see a single duck the entire time out there, it doesnt seem like hunting. it seems more like busting my butt to look at dead skys. sure, its great to be outside and hanging out on the pond, but very sad at the same time when i think about not many years ago when i could have at least shot at and missed a few ducks. once you get past Hoffman going east on hwy 27 the only waterfowl left are the ducks and geese sitting on the ponds in Alex. beware nodak, i dont see the NR numbers falling any time soon.


Do you scout before going out?


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

I had a spectacular season ................. it all started with limits of early teal (both blue and green) and ended with limits of bluebills and Bull cans ............... I'd say this was our best goose season in 10 years .......... our best diver season in 5 years ............... and one of our top 3 puddler season ever


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

HA, huge muley, one 95% albino pheasant, another pheasant with white tipped tail feathers. Those two white birds being two out of maybe 30 roosters I've shot in my lifetime, pretty lucky year I'd say. I'm not much of a bird hunter, but I do know I ran into something most people don't even get to see in their lifetime. Still, the 170+ muley I got is my biggest so far, so I still claim that as my biggest success of the year. Especially since I passed up a 30 inch wide muley on the first day of the rifle season because it didn't have the mass or points I was intersted in.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ryan.Anderson said:


> HA, huge muley, one 95% albino pheasant, another pheasant with white tipped tail feathers. Those two white birds being two out of maybe 30 roosters I've shot in my lifetime, pretty lucky year I'd say. I'm not much of a bird hunter, but I do know I ran into something most people don't even get to see in their lifetime. Still, the 170+ muley I got is my biggest so far, so I still claim that as my biggest success of the year. Especially since I passed up a 30 inch wide muley on the first day of the rifle season because it didn't have the mass or points I was intersted in.


Good year indeed!! :beer:


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

mine was pretty much worth less exept youth weekend it was awsome the rest sucked it up


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

mine was awsome, met a lot of good buddies and had fun hunting everytime I was out! :beer:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Had a great season, could have shot more ducks and geese, but met some sweet people. I can't wait until next season!!
:beer:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I Had a horrible hunting season for ducks. I hunt by alice N.D. and all the northern mallards went through over by fingal because they got a bunch of water over there. I went scouting over they and the fields where full of ducks last fall. All we shot around alice was locals. The hunting was fair early in the season while alot of the locals where still there but once it got cold most of them took off.


----------

